# Ingersoll Triumph Value?



## MattG

Hi guys, this is on behalf of a friend of mine who wanted to know what his watch was worth. Thought I'd do him a favour and see if you guys could make anything of it.



> So I've spent the last week or so on and off trying to value this watch by finding the same one and seeing what it sold for. I found it in storage and it's my late Grandads old pocket watch, so it has some amount of sentimental value. I'm a realist though so if I can get more than Â£50 for it I'll happily sell it.
> 
> On the face it says
> 
> Ingersoll LTD
> 
> London
> 
> Triumph
> 
> I've looked around and Ingersoll seem to be the Casio of later times, but they can still go for a fair bit. Triumph from what I can gather was made to be the "dollar watch", but adjusting for inflation and collectors and what not I'm sure it's worth a bit more now.
> 
> On removal of the rear plate it says
> 
> Made is Great Britain
> 
> 62
> 
> From reading around I gather the 62 is the date it was made, so it's just shy of 50 if I'm correct. So not going to be worth millions.
> 
> Here's a pic off my phone if for referance.


----------



## besspeg

MattG said:


> Hi guys, this is on behalf of a friend of mine who wanted to know what his watch was worth. Thought I'd do him a favour and see if you guys could make anything of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've spent the last week or so on and off trying to value this watch by finding the same one and seeing what it sold for. I found it in storage and it's my late Grandads old pocket watch, so it has some amount of sentimental value. I'm a realist though so if I can get more than Â£50 for it I'll happily sell it.
> 
> On the face it says
> 
> Ingersoll LTD
> 
> London
> 
> Triumph
> 
> I've looked around and Ingersoll seem to be the Casio of later times, but they can still go for a fair bit. Triumph from what I can gather was made to be the "dollar watch", but adjusting for inflation and collectors and what not I'm sure it's worth a bit more now.
> 
> On removal of the rear plate it says
> 
> Made is Great Britain
> 
> 62
> 
> From reading around I gather the 62 is the date it was made, so it's just shy of 50 if I'm correct. So not going to be worth millions.
> 
> Here's a pic off my phone if for referance.
Click to expand...

i buy them all day long between Â£5.00 and Â£10.00 in boot sales best you can hope for on ebay is about Â£20.00 to Â£25.00 thats if its mint and working perfect otherwise around Â£10.00 !


----------



## JWL940

Matt

I agree with Bess, I'm holding one similar to the one in your photo that was bought off the bay as a non-runner. A couple of drops of oil got it working and it continues to work. Cost less than Â£5:00. Sorry to say you'll not get anything close to Â£50 for it.

John


----------



## MattG

Ok, thanks for the advice, I'll let him know.


----------



## mel

I'd agree with everyone else Matt - but he could always look around for a watch chain (even just a chrome one) and wear it with a waistcoat, or in a top jacket pocket, or in a jeans watch pocket - that's the wee pocket in jeans that you wonder why it's there :lol:

I have two or three Pocket Watches and do wear them across the (pot) belly, it's a fashion statement thing


----------



## knirirr

Funnily enough I just bought a similar watch for around Â£10 in working order. Here it is:



















I was wondering how old it is, which would appear to be a mere 36 years from what has been mentioned in this thread. Were such watches really being made as late as the 70s?

I discovered after getting it that I'd be better off with one of the same brand but without glowing numerals. It's still a nice watch, though.


----------



## besspeg

knirirr said:


> Funnily enough I just bought a similar watch for around Â£10 in working order. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how old it is, which would appear to be a mere 36 years from what has been mentioned in this thread. Were such watches really being made as late as the 70s?
> 
> I discovered after getting it that I'd be better off with one of the same brand but without glowing numerals. It's still a nice watch, though.


yes these were made upto around 1979 i believe your is a 1974 the 74 dnates that earlier ones also had the month they were made in


----------

